# *FEEDING FRENZY-GRAPHIC PICS ENCLOSED*



## AnthonyC (Sep 13, 2011)

They could smell the chlorophyll in the air... and they began to swarm!


















They tore it apart bite after vicious bite!













Even the littlest one stuck his tongue out to antagonize their prey!





Tortoises can be so mean!


----------



## sahdjb (Sep 13, 2011)

Loving them all - especially the second to last, great shot!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 13, 2011)

love pic number 7, wow he looks pissed at you...lol


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 13, 2011)

I love that 2nd to last picture too. The one looking directly at the camera looks like it's saying "What, you want a piece of this"??


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 13, 2011)

That is the new guy! He's a little bad a$$! I showed a co-worker the picture with the little guy's tongue hanging out and she said "I didn't even realize tortoises had tongues!!!"--REALLY??!!?? 



CtTortoiseMom said:


> I love that 2nd to last picture too. The one looking directly at the camera looks like it's saying "What, you want a piece of this"??


----------



## coreyc (Sep 13, 2011)

Cool pic's love the last two great


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 13, 2011)

love the last 2 pics. That one does look like it is a little mad at you


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome pictures man good looking torts Anthony


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2011)

Great thread! Love the pics, but the commentary is funny too.

Donatello has his Daddy's personality.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 13, 2011)

Donatello? There's no Donatello in my tortoise trio. Tom, are you trying to tell me that I should make it a quad?? Hmmmmm.... 



Tom said:


> Great thread! Love the pics, but the commentary is funny too.
> 
> Donatello has his Daddy's personality.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Sep 13, 2011)

such cute pictures! I loooove the second to last one 
haha you have all the ninja turtles BUT Donatello, because my baby is named Donatello. hahaha jk.
Great thread!


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 13, 2011)

yup. 2nd to last....... ".. I'm-a gonna getcha..."


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 13, 2011)

ahahaha I agree with the other posters- that second to last picture is priceless! What a LOOK!
That poor innocent lettuce never even had a chance


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 13, 2011)

that one looks pretty angry! haha but they are still really great and cute pictures!


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you, everyone! 

I was going to post a bath tub shot but I realized that no one would want to see that... I mean the torts ya perv! 



Claireabbo said:


> that one looks pretty angry! haha but they are still really great and cute pictures!


----------



## Tom (Sep 13, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Donatello? There's no Donatello in my tortoise trio. Tom, are you trying to tell me that I should make it a quad?? Hmmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's what I get for not paying close enough attention. I never could keep those darn names straight...


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 13, 2011)

Such silly torts!! Love em!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Sep 14, 2011)

lol! Great pics and love the story to go with them


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 22, 2011)

NICE.


----------

